# Should I get a cheap phone to do Uber?



## Nathan1 (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm wondering if I should get a very cheap phone for when I'm doing Uber because, if, God forbid, I get robbed and my phone stolen, it wouldn't be as much of a loss as if I had a more premium phone.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

More importantly, get a cheap phone to keep your expenses down. This job doesn't pay a lot, so the most profitable and happy drivers will be the ones who drive more affordable cars and have the lowest-cost phones.

I bought a Moto G (slightly outdated) from Verizon for $30, with a $45 unlimited talk/text plan with 2 GB of data (it would be 1 GB without autopay). No contracts. Works perfectly for this job.


----------



## Nathan1 (Jul 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> More importantly, get a cheap phone to keep your expenses down. This job doesn't pay a lot, so the most profitable and happy drivers will be the ones who drive more affordable cars and have the lowest-cost phones.
> 
> I bought a Moto G (slightly outdated) from Verizon for $30, with a $45 unlimited talk/text plan with 2 GB of data (it would be 1 GB without autopay). No contracts. Works perfectly for this job.


Only 2GB of data a month? Don't you quickly run out using Google Maps or something like that?


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

No, but I base myself at home and use the wi-fi. I use the data only when on the road. If you drive a lot, indeed 2 GB might not be enough. But you could add data if you needed to.

My point was that there are cheap phones and plans out there.


----------



## Nathan1 (Jul 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> No, but I base myself at home and use the wi-fi. I use the data only when on the road. If you drive a lot, indeed 2 GB might not be enough. But you could add data if you needed to.
> 
> My point was that there are cheap phones and plans out there.


I'm just trying to save money out there so I don't know if it would be better to buy a phone off contract and then get a plan or just get a phone with a plan.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

I was rocking a Samsung S3 before the charging port finally died this month. Those are stupid cheap!


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Republic wireless, $99 Android phone, $25/month plan.


----------



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in the process of adding a line to my existing service for $10/month and setting up an old Galaxy Light to run only Uber. My 'main' line is also a Galaxy Light, about 2 years old. They are not good phones, but it's what I have. I factory reset the 'Uber' phone and will delete or de-activate as many of the apps as I can. 

For one, I want to be able to run Uber and Lyft at the same time but my phone can't handle it. Also, Uber is a beast on resources (I say that, but it could just be the piss-poor speed and capabilities of my poor man's Galaxy) and any time I get calls or texts it F's everything up and I have to restart my phone. 

Depending on what carrier/service you have, adding a line with a cheap phone might be better than adding a whole new service.


----------



## The_Nerd (Jan 7, 2015)

I use a $49 Moto E, it runs Uber App and everything else simultaneously with no problem. $55 a month through Cricket for 20 gigs of data and unlimited talk and text. Never had a problem.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

What is currently the cheapest usable phone to use for Uber. I'm thinking about leasing an Samsung S8 Active from Sprint but, I want to keep my costs down. Yes, I know this is an old posting..


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

I use an LG Aristo with MetroPCS.

Phone was like $20 new a year ago. It works pretty good, runs everything simultaneously, including Pandora and other streaming apps.



Spoiler: The phone is not high-end



The phone is not high-end, which means:
1. Camera isnt amazing
2. Does not have gyro so no using it as VR goggles using Google Cardboard
3. Does not have NFC so you cant use it for Tap to Pay
4. Does not have IR so you cant use it as a universal remote for controlling TVs and other random devices
5. Runs Android 7 so you can root it but cant run Xposed



Service is very cheap if you have multiple lines. My gf and I pay $80/mo for both lines. $40 each. For *unlimited highspeed LTE*. No worries about using up all you highspeed data, and that alone is the only feature I really care about.

MetroPCS uses the *exact same network* as T-Mobile. In fact you can use your T-Mobile phone without any extra effort.

Also no contracts, no late fees, no startup fees, no data overage fees. No taxes or addons when you pay your bill. $80 is $80.

They may have a family plan it's like 4 lines for $100, all with unlimited LTE, I believe..


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Just go for the iPhone X


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Just go for the iPhone X


Will Sprint take the pennies I have earned driving?


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

I like T-Mobile. They're usually fast. The coverage is OK and getting better. Customer service is good. MetroPCS uses the T-Mobile towers, good. But when it gets congested, and its getting more congested, T-Mobile subscribers will get priority over MetroPCS. Also, T-Mobile has T-Mobile Tuesdays where they give stuff away. I'm a baseball fan and for the past couple of years they give a subscription to MLB TV, which is a $110 value.

T-Mobile offers business lines. Everyone here should have a business license and would qualify. I found a business line reseller, Teltik Mobile. They bought a bunch of business service and resell it. Unlimited talk and text with 2 gb of LTE for $20. $30 a month gets 6 gb of LTE with rollover. $40 gets unlimited data. The business lines get priority over MVNO's. The business lines get T-Mobile Tuesdays. They don't offer family lines so it may not be for everyone. Its just another option. Options are good.

If one is flat broke, FreedomPop offers free service, but only 200 talk minutes, 200 texts, and 200 mb. Got to be careful with them, tho. They'll charge you if you go over.



JTTwentySeven said:


> Just go for the iPhone X


lol. The iPhoneyX is worth more than some cars and depreciates faster. I bought a phone for $200 that sold for $800 a year before I bought. Check out swappa.com for used phones.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks!!


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

AdventurePartnerDan said:


> What is currently the cheapest usable phone to use for Uber. I'm thinking about leasing an Samsung S8 Active from Sprint but, I want to keep my costs down. Yes, I know this is an old posting..


Be careful with Sprint. I believe they have issues with losing the data connection when using voice.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

bsliv said:


> Be careful with Sprint. I believe they have issues with losing the data connection when using voice.


I haven't had any problems so far...

I ended up getting a Samsung S8 Active from Sprint, is there another cheaper phone from Sprint that will work? I can probably still return my phone since i'm not 100% happy with it.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Be careful with Sprint. I believe they have issues with losing the data connection when using voice.


It's a technology thing - currently only the AT&T network allows simultaneous voice and data connections. Sprint is working on it but it's not available yet. I have Sprint service and AT&T data plan on my SUV so as long as I am in the car I can use both at the same time


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Ziggy said:


> It's a technology thing - currently only the AT&T network allows simultaneous voice and data connections. Sprint is working on it but it's not available yet. I have Sprint service and AT&T data plan on my SUV so as long as I am in the car I can use both at the same time


I'll up you one more. I have Sprint, AT&T, and T-Mobile lines.  T-Mobile does VOLTE. I believe the issue is with CDMA vs GSM.



AdventurePartnerDan said:


> is there another cheaper phone from Sprint that will work?


Almost any phone from Sprint will be cheaper than the S8 Active. That's a nice phone - too nice for rideshare. New cars depreciate roughly 20% the first year and that's considered terrible. New cell phones depreciate roughly 75% during the first year. I'm a fan of buying a gently used, year old phone. I'm a fan of the LG V20.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

Ziggy said:


> It's a technology thing - currently only the AT&T network allows simultaneous voice and data connections. Sprint is working on it but it's not available yet. I have Sprint service and AT&T data plan on my SUV so as long as I am in the car I can use both at the same time


So, I wont be able to run both uber and call a Pax at the same time?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

bsliv said:


> I'll up you one more. I have Sprint, AT&T, and T-Mobile lines.  T-Mobile does VOLTE. I believe the issue is with CDMA vs GSM.


I only have 1 phone as there aren't enough trips on Lyft or Fasten to warrant more than 1 phone. And while I have unlimited data on both my Sprint phone and my AT&T car data plan - I do not let my pax use my data, unless it's a regular Lux pax and then I'll share.


----------



## AdventurePartnerDan (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a little OCD , a second phone would drive me crazy. I share Candy , what I haven't eaten already that is.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

AdventurePartnerDan said:


> So, I wont be able to run both uber and call a Pax at the same time?


You can - but if you're not using AT&T - then the Uber data will stop briefly until you hang up the phone. Many of my friends have 2 (or more) phones - 1 phone for calls and one for driver apps. And I had 3 phones when we had 14 rideshare apps in town (I only drove for 7 of them) - but when Uber & Lyft came back to town most of the other rideshare apps left town except 2 (and I can juggle all 4 on 1 phone, because there aren't enough trips on the others to warrant buying another phone).



AdventurePartnerDan said:


> I have a little OCD , a second phone would drive me crazy. I share Candy , what I haven't eaten already that is.


yeah, a little OCD too - but too many driver apps on one phone drives me crazy. Luckily we only have 4 RS apps now and I can do all 4 on 1 phone - most of my trips are with Uber, then Lyft, then the other 2 (Fasten, RideAustin). But will probably add 1 more phone next week to prepare for March Madness


----------

